# [SOLVED] change the cooling system



## crockedker (Feb 3, 2013)

hi peeps :grin: im going to change my cpu cooling from fan to water and i wounder do i need new paste on it, the water cooling is in another computer and havent been touched so far but can i just put it on without adding new tim or do you think i should change it but then i need to know the amount of paste im going to put on i heard that to much makes the cpu hoter and i don't want to frie things. it's all so scary :hide:


thanks guys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: change the cooling system*

First, there is no advantage to liquid cooling over air and there is always the concern for leakage.
That being said, yes you will need to thoroughly clean the old paste from the CPU as well as from the liquid cooling and apply fresh.
Basically and brand of paste will work but her's a good link on how to apply for different CPU's: Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions


----------



## crockedker (Feb 3, 2013)

Okey so i dont need water cus air is as good


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: change the cooling system*

Liquid cab be advantageous in very extreme ambient temps but no advantage under normal use.


----------

